# Schnoodle Breeders in the uk?



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

Does anyone know of any schnoodle breeders in the uk, my mum said we could only get a dog if we got a schnoodle, and we have only found one breeder thats in waled and we live un the south-east so we cant go there


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Jamesy14 said:


> Does anyone know of any schnoodle breeders in the uk, my mum said we could only get a dog if we got a schnoodle, and we have only found one breeder thats in waled and we live un the south-east so we cant go there


You may have problems finding a good breeder, is there any reason a poodle or snzauzer won't do?

I do not know of any and I can't say I have heard of any breeders of them that are performing health tests etc. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> You may have problems finding a good breeder, is there any reason a poodle or snzauzer won't do?
> 
> I do not know of any and I can't say I have heard of any breeders of them that are performing health tests etc. Good luck with your search.


Schnoodles suit our lifestyle alot better then most other dogs


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry can't help, never heard of them


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Can I just say they are crossbreeds so you can not possibly get a certain type of temperament, energy level etc. You could get the schanzer side of the cross or you could get the poodle side. Crossbreeds are a gamble so it is better (especially for first time dog owners) to get a purebred so you know what you are getting.


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

SEVEN_PETS said:


> Can I just say they are crossbreeds so you can not possibly get a certain type of temperament, energy level etc. You could get the schanzer side of the cross or you could get the poodle side. Crossbreeds are a gamble so it is better (especially for first time dog owners) to get a purebred so you know what you are getting.


You know of any medium sized dogs, that are good for allergy sufferers?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Jamesy14 said:


> Schnoodles suit our lifestyle alot better then most other dogs


You could get one that looks like a poodle and has the tempermant of a snzauzer..or the other way round..you can get split looks and split temermants..so i would be careful in saying they are the breed that suits your family more than any other because there is no known look or tempermant for these types of crosses! 

Bare in mind according to the forum rules "crosses" are not allowed to be spoken about on this forum!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

a poodle 

I would just like to say i have two of the same breed they are litter mates and so very different from each other, so you never know what your getting its like a woolworths pick a mix


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Jamesy14 said:


> You know of any medium sized dogs, that are good for allergy sufferers?


Miniature poodles are. Not sure of any others. Maybe a bedlington terrier?


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Jamesy14 said:


> You know of any medium sized dogs, that are good for allergy sufferers?


People usually go for Poodles or Bichon Frise if they want a non-moulting breed. Crosses of non moulting breeds only have a 50% chance of being non moulters I'm afraid as many have found. Allergens in any breed of dogs bodily fluids, saliva etc can also affect those allergic to dogs.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

American Hairless Terrier

Basenji

Bichon Frise

Biewer

Bolognese

Border Terrier

Cairn Terrier

Chacy Ranior

Chinese Crested (hairless)

Coton De Tulear

Hairless Khala

Havanese

Kerry Blue Terrier

Lowchen (Little Lion Dog)

Miniature Schnauzer

Peruvian Inca Orchid (PIO)

Polski Owczarek Nizinny

Portuguese Water Dog

Puli (Pulik)

Shih-Tzu

Soft Coated Wheaten Terrier

Standard Schnauzer

Tibetan Terrier

Toy Poodle

West Highland White Terrier

Wirehaired Fox Terrier

Xoloitzcuintle

Yorkshire Terrier


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Xoloitzcuintle

how the hell do you say that lol?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Daynna said:


> Xoloitzcuintle
> 
> how the hell do you say that lol?!


pretty much how its spelt LOL..great breed and one day just one day i will make my naked pack bigger and get one


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

CarolineH said:


> People usually go for Poodles or Bichon Frise if they want a non-moulting breed. Crosses of non moulting breeds only have a 50% chance of being non moulters I'm afraid as many have found. Allergens in any breed of dogs bodily fluids, saliva etc can also affect those allergic to dogs.


just looked at them they are nice but in some of googles pictures they have sort of like poodle like fur but in others they are quite short i prefer the short is this a type of breed of is it just the hair cut and how often you brush them, have also been looking at the westies but we have a rabbit so maybe not the best ideas


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Jamesy14 said:


> just looked at them they are nice but in some of googles pictures they have sort of like poodle like fur but in others they are quite short i prefer the short is this a type of breed of is it just the hair cut and how often you brush them, have also been looking at the westies but we have a rabbit so maybe not the best ideas


You can decide how a poodle looks. The ones with alot of fur are most likely in show/working clips but most people just keep them in a pet clip because it's really hard to look after a show clip because it needs even more brushing than a pet one. They need groomed every 6 weeks and brushed daily. I've got 1 poodle in a pet clip and one is going to be in a show clip/


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I own 2 cross breeds - Zipper Shih Tzu X Cavalier - he looks a bit like a Shih Tzu but has NOT inherited the non shedding coat and sheds as much as a Cavi.
Lilly is 1/4 Shih Tzu 1/4 Scottish Terrier and 1/2 Maltese - She has NOT inherited the non shedding fur from the Shih Tzu or Maltese in her and sheds like a trooper.

If you want a non shedding dog I'd go for a pure breed.

Some of the none shedding breeds are: 

Bedlington Terrier
Bichon Frise
Bolognese
Coton De Tulear
Dandie Dinmont Terrier
Glen Of Imaal Terrier
Havanese
Hungarian Puli
Komondor
Lhasa Apso
Maltese
Miniature Schnauzer
Poodle (Miniature)
Poodle (Standard)
Poodle (Toy)
Portuguese Water Dog
Sealyham Terrier
Shih Tzu
Soft-Coated Wheaten Terrier
Spanish Water Dog
Tibetan Terrier
Yorkshire Terrier


If you aren't to worried Scnoodles are lovely dogs - I've met a couple at puppy classes and agility and they were very clever and lively - however because they are a cross breed you don't really find specialist breeders.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Jamesy14 said:


> just looked at them they are nice but in some of googles pictures they have sort of like poodle like fur but in others they are quite short i prefer the short is this a type of breed of is it just the hair cut and how often you brush them, have also been looking at the westies but we have a rabbit so maybe not the best ideas


Poodles have to be clipped for their hair to look short as well, they don't moult - it just keeps growing!

I would do plenty of research before you settle on a breed if I were you so that you know what to expect.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Xoloitzcuintle
> 
> how the hell do you say that lol?!


YouTube - World's Ugliest Dog - Xolo ... what?

:lol:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

CarolineH said:


> Poodles have to be clipped for their hair to look short as well, they don't moult - it just keeps growing!
> 
> I would do plenty of research before you settle on a breed if I were you so that you know what to expect.


thats wrong, poodles do moult... there isnt such a thing like a non-moulting dog.

The poodles hair takes longer to grow and the curly hair trappes it but they do moult, just alot less than other breeds


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Natik said:


> thats wrong, poodles do moult... there isnt such a thing like a non-moulting dog.


FALSE...our cresteds (the hairles) DONT! :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> FALSE...our cresteds (the hairles) DONT! :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


Lawl, yes there is non moulting ones including the american and mexican hairless, as they ahve nothing to moult :lol:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> FALSE...our cresteds (the hairles) DONT! :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


they got hair on their head, dont they?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> Lawl, yes there is non moulting ones including the american and mexican hairless, as they ahve nothing to moult :lol:


Ahh but the cresteds have hair on there head, feet and tail..still doesnt moult


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Natik said:


> thats wrong, poodles do moult... there isnt such a thing like a non-moulting dog.
> 
> The poodles hair takes longer to grow and the curly hair trappes it but they do moult, just alot less than other breeds


Only time ours hair comes out is when they brush because the hair just clings onto the hair that is growing so if they are brushed daily only a small amount comes out each day. Unlike Cheeko today because he ate something sticky when dad took him out so seemed like I brushed half his ear out because didn't want to take any length off. The rabbit on the other hand.. When he casts it's awful so I don't think we would beable to have a dog that casts alot.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Ahh but the cresteds have hair on there head, feet and tail..still doesnt moult


Ah yes, true. I love that little bit of fluff


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Ahh but the cresteds have hair on there head, feet and tail..still doesnt moult


where there is hair there will be moulting  just not as much then  haha


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Natik said:


> where there is hair there will be moulting  just not as much then  haha


NOOOOOO.....it doesnt moult...it never comes out..not when you comb it...never!...mind you if i pulled it i might get some!  

Its more like horse hair!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Xoloitzcuintle
> 
> how the hell do you say that lol?!


LOL, no idea - but It's also known as the mexican hairless and comes in 3 sizes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Fleur said:


> LOL, no idea - but It's also known as the mexican hairless and comes in 3 sizes.


:drool: Look at that naked butt..never seen one like it...i really want one! 
I saw the most stunning one at LKA last year..its son had ginger hair though :lol:


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> NOOOOOO.....it doesnt moult...it never comes out..not when you comb it...never!...mind you if i pulled it i might get some!
> 
> Its more like horse hair!


lol :smilewinkgrin: .... im sure they will loose 1 or 2 hairs in a year for sure.... haha u just need to find it :001_tt2:  haha


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Fleur said:


> LOL, no idea - but It's also known as the mexican hairless and comes in 3 sizes.


ah i know the mexican hairless, Hes a cutie the more i see the hairless dogs the more i like them


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> :drool: Look at that naked butt..never seen one like it...i really want one!
> I saw the most stunning one at LKA last year..its son had ginger hair though :lol:


I dunno, I'll stick to the naked cat that my fiancee says I can have aslong as he doen't have to touch it...and it must be female :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

Natik said:


> lol :smilewinkgrin: .... im sure they will loose 1 or 2 hairs in a year for sure.... haha u just need to find it :001_tt2:  haha


haha..I have a none moulting breed NER NER !!!    
Im sure they will but then i doubt it.!  mind you thats not a plus because the skin care is so much like hard work..


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

SpringerHusky said:


> I dunno, I'll stick to the naked cat that my fiancee says I can have aslong as he doen't have to touch it...and it must be female :lol:


NOO...naked dog!  There gorgeous if kept well..:yesnod: come and meet our lot no one walks away not liking the breed!  ask Mollysmum! ...some people have there skin like sand..ours have skin that is as soft as soft! :001_tt2:


----------



## WalterKitty (Aug 16, 2009)

Fleur said:


> LOL, no idea - but It's also known as the mexican hairless and comes in 3 sizes.


that dog is not my cup of tea at all.its not something i would ever consider attractive but each to their own.
if you are aware youre getting a crossbreed if you buy a schnoodle and dont mind paying the money and its parents have alll the tests done then why not.its all down to personal choice.i dont know much about dogs but if schnoodles are new which i think they are you may not be able to find a breeder who has been doing it for a long time but it doesnt mean to say you cant find a good one.everyone starts somewhere.


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> NOO...naked dog!  There gorgeous if kept well..:yesnod: come and meet our lot no one walks away not liking the breed!  ask Mollysmum! ...some people have there skin like sand..ours have skin that is as soft as soft! :001_tt2:


I'm just starting to like cresties so give me a few years..although my fiancee's mum has a poodle x crestie...ugly dog but my fiancee gets creeped out my bald animals. I used to till I met a cat one in my local shelter, and she was so warmed and soft and was shocked to find she actually have very very small hairs.

First I met a crestie, have to say can't have been in good condition now thinking about as he was horrible and rough and didn't like stroking him. It was many years later at discover dogs that I felt how soft and smooth cresties are


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

Both Mini Schnazers and Poodles do not moult and can make ideal petss - but crosses between the two breeds look like anything from either of the two breeds to a mini-Labradoodle look.

I assume any Schnoodle pups would not moult but would need regular trimming, I have owned 2 Mini Schnauzers who were both fairly placid (but stubborn when they chose!), whereas I know others who are yappy and hyperactive - I suppose it depends on the breeding and training.


----------



## stellasmama (Jul 16, 2009)

We live in the US....we got our schnoodle through a rescue site...petfinder.com....she's not a designer dog that we paid alot of money for.....she's just a mutt that we adore.

She's cute, smart....best qualities of both breeds.....we adore her!!!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

If you were looking into a schnoodle like a lot of the other people were saying you cant gaurentee its type, temperment etc....

I would look more closrly at either a poodle or a schnauzer.

I have a mini schnauzer and they are great dogs, lively, loyal, loving. They dont moult but need to be groomed.
They are clever, eager to learn and love to please.

Bella is great with my 3 year old daughter, great with all other people and loves dogs!!!

Socialisation is important but then it is with every breed.

Do more research would be my advise.


----------



## SteveyP (Feb 1, 2009)

My tibetan terrier doesn't moult but she does drop little clumps of wooly hair all over the place even when I've combed her.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Bare in mind according to the forum rules "crosses" are not allowed to be spoken about on this forum!


Exactly and I just recently had a thread closed because a member pointed this out SOOOOO why this thread still running?????


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

clueless said:


> Exactly and I just recently had a thread closed because a member pointed this out SOOOOO why this thread still running?????


I really dont know..as you didnt speak about "crosses" Just did a link..ut:


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you will find cross breeds ARE aloud to be talked about.
Just sometimes it seems to end up up Pete Tong doesn't it.
Take no notice Jamsey14 and good luck with your search.
I have many Poodle Crosses and they are fab.
I have looked but cannot find any in the Uk,hope you have more luck.
I can give you some info on other poodle crosses if you are interested.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

The thread me and clueless are talking about didnt end bad at all..and nothing kicked off! 
Also i think its not right for you to tell the member not to take any notice..because what we are all saying is facts you cant tell what there looks or tempermants will be..so we are only advising them ! also no one said anything bad about poodle crosses just that you can never tell what you are going to get coat wise, look wise, size wise, tempermant wise ect..


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

clueless said:


> Exactly and I just recently had a thread closed because a member pointed this out SOOOOO why this thread still running?????


*if you think a thread is wrong then do as i did ( which is what your refering to) and show the same link.*


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope you enjoy this forum Jamesey and really you will find most people very helpful.
Poodle Crosses and all Crosses are fab dogs,then so are so many others.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Completely off topic I know but I saw a black labradoodle today. I have only ever seen yellow ones before. It was so cute and it was his first walk out. 

My 2 year old asked if we could go to the dog shop and buy one.(everything comes from a shop, his little brother came from the baby brother shop)


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Natik said:


> ... there isnt such a thing like a non-moulting dog.


Adult bergamaschi don't moult because their hair goes into their maps - but younger dogs do moult until their maps are formed.


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Colsy has a black labradoodle and she is lovely as are black doods as a rule! Sorry Jamesy14 that you have had some negative feedback about the breed - they and all Poodle crosses are delightful; I have 2 and after getting our first Doodle, it was John my husband who insisted on getting another! Good luck with your search and ignore those who closed minds! Some people just seem to like to bite at certain topics and think that their choice of breed is the right and only right one - perhaps if you join a doodle forum you will find people who can help you and that are not some negative...


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

ally said:


> Colsy has a black labradoodle and they are gorgeous. Sorry Jamesy14 that you have had some negative feedback about the breed - they and all Poodle crosses are delightfuk; I have 2 and after getting our first Doodle, it was John my husband who insisted on getting another! Good luck with your search and ignore those who closed minds!


There hasnt been any bad feed back  Just people stating facts..
I think some are good looking of course not all as they dont all look the same but the ones i have seen have been nice..I think its good people have come on to this thread and explained that they may not get out the litter what they thought as you can never tell


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> There hasnt been any bad feed back  Just people stating facts..
> I think some are good looking of course not all as they dont all look the same but the ones i have seen have been nice..I think its good people have come on to this thread and explained that they may not get out the litter what they thought as you can never tell


Well said DD...nobody gave any negative feedback..it was only to tell the member that cross breeds are a surprise so to speak, much more so than actual breeds..and with some allergy in the family (I think the OP mentioned that if im not mistaken) I would not think a surprise-dog would be the best way forward..

To the OP good luck in your search of the perfect dog - you should contact poodle and schnauzer breeders, have a chat about their respective temperament and grooming needs and have whoever is allergic to dogs spend some time with those breeds to see how they fare..


----------



## ally (Feb 5, 2009)

Was the above put on just to take up room as we know all the above facts already - they've been done to death........


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

No its the posters views..and she is entitled to them! Its a forum thing will be said and asked over and over again..what you have seen hundreds of times the OP might not have or any one else reading the forum !!


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

Well we have been looking at some dogs on the internet and we ike the soft coated wheaten terriers and the spanish water dogs, my dad likes the spanish the most and i have caught him looking at them when usaully its me! My mum is just worrye about how she will react so shes the last to convince really


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

I love the spanish water dogs..There a wonderful breed..I hope you can convice your mum hehe..
and i would just like to say well done in taking notice of the advise "the good and the bad" that people have said about breeds you was intrested in..


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> There hasnt been any bad feed back  Just people stating facts..
> I think some are good looking of course not all as they dont all look the same but the ones i have seen have been nice..I think its good people have come on to this thread and explained that they may not get out the litter what they thought as you can never tell


Precisely. 

The OP wants a dog who doesn't moult and at least 50% of 'doodles' do. That's why we made the points about them.


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

Jamesy14 said:


> Well we have been looking at some dogs on the internet and we ike the soft coated wheaten terriers and the spanish water dogs, my dad likes the spanish the most and i have caught him looking at them when usaully its me! My mum is just worrye about how she will react so shes the last to convince really


They are a nice breed though not very common and could be expensive. I think what would be best to do is to actually go and see a breeder even before a litter is born if you can, to assess whether or not the breed you have chosen will trigger off any allergies. :yesnod:


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *if you think a thread is wrong then do as i did ( which is what your refering to) and show the same link.*


Well why do you not do it with this one and others similiar about Crossbreeds or is it just mine that tend to annoy ya ????
Only time I report a Thread is if is becoming nasty etc.... and no way was that thread that I started going that way imo as it was about a Website with various amounts of crossbreeds and it was about a new Club nothing else


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Jamesy14 said:


> Well we have been looking at some dogs on the internet and we ike the soft coated wheaten terriers and the spanish water dogs, my dad likes the spanish the most and i have caught him looking at them when usaully its me! My mum is just worrye about how she will react so shes the last to convince really


Oh I love both them breeds. Good Luck on your future new family member


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

ally said:


> Colsy has a black labradoodle and she is lovely as are black doods as a rule! Sorry Jamesy14 that you have had some negative feedback about the breed - they and all Poodle crosses are delightful; I have 2 and after getting our first Doodle, it was John my husband who insisted on getting another! Good luck with your search and ignore those who closed minds! Some people just seem to like to bite at certain topics and think that their choice of breed is the right and only right one - perhaps if you join a doodle forum you will find people who can help you and that are not some negative...


I have never read any bad posts on this thread. Negative feedback YES re moult, coats etc... I would give people negative feedback if needed on Cresteds so whats Up!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

clueless said:


> Well why do you not do it with this one and others similiar about Crossbreeds or is it just mine that tend to annoy ya ????
> Only time I report a Thread is if is becoming nasty etc.... and no way was that thread that I started going that way imo as it was about a Website with various amounts of crossbreeds and it was about a new Club nothing else


*as i told you i did not aim anythng at you, as for me going through every thread to find fault thats for mods to do not me.i was open on that thread and just put the link up.*


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Its a shame alot of Poodle Cross folk feel they need to move away from this forum because of some members.
I actually feel all should be welcome and our type of dogs have been talked about to death by some on here.
At the end of the day we buy our dogs because we like them.
We know they have their faults but many dogs do.
Also humans do too.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Its a shame alot of Poodle Cross folk feel they need to move away from this forum because of some members.
> I actually feel all should be welcome and our type of dogs have been talked about to death by some on here.
> At the end of the day we buy our dogs because we like them.
> We know they have their faults but many dogs do.
> Also humans do too.


Every one knows how you feel about poodles crosses..But no one on this thread have said or done anything wrong..

If you cant see the bad within the poodles crosses ie you cant tell what you will get then thats not our fault..imo everyone should see the bad as well as the good in all breeds and crosses..you seem to think people have only stated the facts about this poodle cross just because its a cross..


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Just to add it seems to me that its the owner of the cross breeds that start the problems by taking everything to heart..No wonder its agaisnt forums rules to talk about them anymore when all owners of them take everything so personal..


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> Just to add it seems to me that its the owner of the cross breeds that start the problems by taking everything to heart..No wonder its agaisnt forums rules to talk about them anymore when all owners of them take everything so personal..


No i think most of the time its you that has the problem with this type of dog, and always putting folk off them when they are asking for advice about them.
When did you start owning a Poodle Cross to know so much ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Colsy said:


> No i think most of the time its you that has the problem with this type of dog, and always putting folk off them when they are asking for advice about them.
> When did you start owning a Poodle Cross to know so much ?


I will state facts weather its a cross breed or not..Even if it was a crested..
And look through all my posts before you say i put them off because this is the first time i have commented on them! 
I dont own them and i dont think i know lots about them..Im stating facts about all crosses coat types, looks and tempermants..as some one looking at breeding them i would have thought that you would have come on here and told the bad with the good..seems you can only see the good in the breed.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> I will state facts weather its a cross breed or not..Even if it was a crested..
> And look through all my posts before you say i put them off because this is the first time i have commented on them!
> I dont own them and i dont think i know lots about them..Im stating facts about all crosses coat types, looks and tempermants..as some one looking at breeding them i would have thought that you would have come on here and told the bad with the good..seems you can only see the good in the breed.


Being the PROUD owner of these dogs i can say hand on heart they are fantastic.
You will never know this as you do not own one.
Like i cannot comment on your type of dog.
So it would be best if you left this to people who own this type of dog dont you think ?
I would never put people off your type of dog or confess to know about them.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Its a shame alot of Poodle Cross folk feel they need to move away from this forum because of some members.
> I actually feel all should be welcome and our type of dogs have been talked about to death by some on here.
> At the end of the day we buy our dogs because we like them.
> We know they have their faults but many dogs do.
> Also humans do too.


I could easily move away from this forum as I believe the Doodle people always cry that "members are out to get them yadda, yadda, more yadda" I get a bit fed up with trying to explain myself so will not be doing so again. All I can say Colsy is you should know I have nothing and I mean nothing against Doodles but do have against Doodle Breeders END OFF.
Most Doodle owners seem to only appear when Doodles are mentioned and I for one and sick and fed up with the onslaught.
Members on here now seem to get slated for even mentioning the Words Doodle its like a Masonic secret Jeez if I get banned for posting my feelings so be it as I have certainly had enough of being downcried for sweet F All

ps Report away


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Colsy said:


> Being the PROUD owner of these dogs i can say hand on heart they are fantastic.
> You will never know this as you do not own one.
> Like i cannot comment on your type of dog.
> So it would be best if you left this to people who own this type of dog dont you think ?
> I would never put people off your type of dog or confess to know about them.


But to be fair you can only comment on the ones you have owned there all different witch is what i am trying to point out you do NOT know what you are going to get in the litter..there could be 9 in the litter and each one look different and have different coat types..I havent actually commented on them all i have said is be aware of the diffence ones you can get in a litter..
So its not about owning the breed or not all i did was point out you might not even get two that are the same in one litter..witch we both know is true..

Im glad you are a proud owner of your dogs as am i ..you really dont need to be so defensive i am not getting at people that own them or them there self all i was trying to do was point out a few facts on what you may or may not get from a litter of crosses


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Being the PROUD owner of these dogs i can say hand on heart they are fantastic.
> You will never know this as you do not own one.
> Like i cannot comment on your type of dog.
> So it would be best if you left this to people who own this type of dog dont you think ?
> I would never put people off your type of dog or confess to know about them.


TYou all seem to be hard done to by members on here. I have many a nasty/ bad comment regarding my dogs. I at one point got called cruel by a Mod infact because I shaved them. No big deal imo Life goes on


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

clueless said:


> TYou all seem to be hard done to by members on here. I have many a nasty/ bad comment regarding my dogs. I at one point got called cruel by a Mod infact because I shaved them. No big deal imo Life goes on


I know the amount of people that has said what a ugly breed we own and why would we want to ect..But that is allowed because they are pedigree! ?


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Being the PROUD owner of these dogs i can say hand on heart they are fantastic.
> You will never know this as you do not own one.
> Like i cannot comment on your type of dog.
> So it would be best if you left this to people who own this type of dog dont you think ?
> I would never put people off your type of dog or confess to know about them.


Lordy Lordy Did any one shout "For God sake defo do not buy this Crossbreed" Nope. As for owning imo you do not need to own one as there is plenty of info regarding differences in litters, eg coats, etc...


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

Of Course I Answer Doodle Threads I Bl**dy Own Doodles
But If You Like To Look At My History I Answer Other Threads Too
Why Do You Keep Answering About Doodles When You Dont Even Own One !
You Are Actually Putting Nice Folk Off Posting On This A Nice Forum Believe Me You Are!


----------



## Elmo the Bear (Oct 3, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> But to be fair you can only comment on the ones you have owned there all different witch is what i am trying to point out you do NOT know what you are going to get in the litter..there could be 9 in the litter and each one look different and have different coat types..I havent actually commented on them all i have said is be aware of the diffence ones you can get in a litter..
> So its not about owning the breed or not all i did was point out you might not even get two that are the same in one litter..witch we both know is true..
> 
> Im glad you are a proud owner of your dogs as am i ..you really dont need to be so defensive i am not getting at people that own them or them there self all i was trying to do was point out a few facts on what you may or may not get from a litter of crosses


But the differences are true of all so called breeds (those "recognised by the KC"). You cannot guarantee temperment yet you are saying you are stating facts. I don't think its right to mislead the OP with your opinion that all crossbreeds are hit and miss givng the impression that all KC breeds are predictable which, of course, they are not.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> I know the amount of people that has said what a ugly breed we own and why would we want to ect..But that is allowed because they are pedigree! ?


Excatly But do we automatically go searching for the mere bad mention of our Breed Well I for one do not as I have a life and cannot be doing with this swings and roundabout crap as soon as a Crossbreed is mentioned


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok colsy i wasnt aware that you had made up a new rule that we could only answer threads about breeds we own..so does that mean we should only answer threads about health probelms our dogs have had..and only helping in the training section if we have had the same problems..i mean thats all abit silly isnt it..we can ALL talk about any breed i mean why shouldnt we..some people know more about breeds that people that have owned them years!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> Of Course I Answer Doodle Threads I Bl**dy Own Doodles
> But If You Like To Look At My History I Answer Other Threads Too
> Why Do You Keep Answering About Doodles When You Dont Even Own One !
> You Are Actually Putting Nice Folk Off Posting On This A Nice Forum Believe Me You Are!


If that is myself you are referring to I think I will let the Mods decide on that. I have been here quite some time and I know I give advice out when I can


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Elmo the Bear said:


> But the differences are true of all so called breeds (those "recognised by the KC"). You cannot guarantee temperment yet you are saying you are stating facts. I don't think its right to mislead the OP with your opinion that all crossbreeds are hit and miss givng the impression that all KC breeds are predictable which, of course, they are not.


I have not said that all pedigree dogs can be predicted have i..and i havent slated poodles cross so why you lot have come jumping in at me all because i said be aware of the fact that you cant tell what you will get in a litter is stupied..


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

So you both dont want me to answer doodle threads now then ?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

clueless said:


> Excatly But do we automatically go searching for the mere bad mention of our Breed Well I for one do not as I have a life and cannot be doing with this swings and roundabout crap as soon as a Crossbreed is mentioned


Might be that fact we can see the bad in our breed  and we are more than willing to let any newbie crested owner know the bad points of the breed as well as the good..why any one wouldnt want to do that god knows


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Colsy said:


> So you both dont want me to answer doodle threads now then ?


WTF...no one said that...you said we should not because WE dont own them


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Colsy said:


> So you both dont want me to answer doodle threads now then ?


Oh here we go again I am out of it had enough
Lock the Thread 
maybe someone will post the rules again and thread will get locked Hope sooo


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

this has now gone totally off topic - apologies to the op but this is going to be closed


----------

